# Again with the 204



## backyardsniper (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys. I posted a thread on the AR forum about 204 uppers a couple of days ago but now i am kind of leaning toward a bolt gun, but still undecided. A CZ 527 varmint kevlar in particular and midway is running a special on nikon buckmaster 6-18 mildots for three hundred bucks. I usually shoot leupold or Burris XTR scopes. I have no experience with the 204 I have shot my friends several times and am about to start working up a load for his. I would gladly take any opinions on rifles, scopes, handloads, and your opinion on this caliber for coyotes. Thanks


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Savage Model 111 in .204. I load 39 gr. Sierra Blitzkings to around 3600 fps. I have taken coyotes at 300 yds. with this load. IMO, 300 yds is nearing the limits of such a light bullet and I would not be confident in a clean kill at much farther than that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

35gr bergers and 39 gr sierra blitzkings. I like western powders TAC it is clean burning. I agree with bar-d on the limitations of the .204 and will once again deter shooters from the lighter weight bullets for coyotes. They do work phenominally on smaller critters though.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I havve seen a yote busted with a kimber 204 dont know what grain of bullet but he had a burris scope on it, really nice gun but to nice for the parts we hunt around here scratched the stock up on it


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> I havve seen a yote busted with a kimber 204 dont know what grain of bullet but he had a burris scope on it, really nice gun but to nice for the parts we hunt around here scratched the stock up on it


We call them beauty marks! They add character.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dont know about the 204cal, but as far as CZ 527 go I own 3, and do not think you can go wrong with them.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I absolutly love the 204 round. Reloading is cheap (once you have brass) and the round is easy on the brass (thourgh my break action). I have had great luck with Ramshot TAC. I don't like the 1-12 twist rate for the caliber but you can PM me if you want more information ont that as it is a longer story. I have heard that they cycle like a dream through an AR platform.

I have several friends who use them for coyote hunting and one that has taken multiple yotes past 300 yards and one that was 415 yards away. they all were clean shots and dropped like a rock. I would tend to say that 300 yards would be the end of range for the everyday shooter that doesn't practice often at longer distances. Shot placement is everything when you are reaching those distances but that isn't much different than any other caliber at long ranges.

The only Coyote that I have taken with my 204 was at 175 yards and the round was devastating to the internals without leaving a huge exit hole. It was a small coyote though so I don't think the exiting would be as bad on a larger coyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What bullet do you prefer Helmet?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

My rifle shoots the 32 gr v-max very well. I have been working on a load for the 39gr sierra blitzkings and they seem to be shooting very nicely but I haven't had the oportunity to take a coyote with one yet. as soon as deer season is over around here I will go make a few stands for some coyotes. I would guess that they will work better than the 32 gr. at longer distances.


----------



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the 204 40gr vmax bullet but agree 300 is the far reach of my comfort zone. However it's accuracy makes up for its light weight closer than that. I love mine!!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

300 yards is probably the farthest anyone should shoot with the .204  that being said, it can take coyotes at farther ranges when ideal shot placement occurs. here is a video that proves a great shooter can make it happen at crazy ranges for the .204 



 502 yards and DRT!!!


----------

